# ECA Stack or Redline???



## I'm Trying (Aug 18, 2005)

What have you had more sucess with, Redline from VPX ( the standard formula not RTD) or the good old fashion ECA Stack (25mg Ephedrine, 250mg Caffine, 300mg Asprin { Dosages I got off this board} )
Feel free to elaborate on your experiences and favorite.
Thanks!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never tried an ECA stack, but I have tried redline... and I got nothing out of it, and i drank the entire bottle. The only thing it did was kill my appetite. Redbull was better than that shit.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2005)

wow nothing!!


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

ECA, no question. 

I use 25mg e, a few cups coffee, and an aspirin. I personally take it 2-3x per day.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 24, 2005)

du: why 2-3 times a day? why not just before you lift?


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

Why would you want to take it just before lifting? You want to take it spread throughout the day, and mainly before meals.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

I question how necessary the 300mg of aspirin is... Wouldnt 5mg of yohimbe be better?


----------



## brokeass122 (Aug 24, 2005)

fish bait is right, aspirin is useless it should be ecy stack not eca


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2005)

is Ephedra making a comeback?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2005)

Just answered my own question:

http://inbf.net/drugfree.html


----------



## Pepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Redline gets me going like no other. 

I never feel the ephedrine, so I'd saw the Redline works better.

I also tried a product called Black Pearl. Very good.

Sugar-free Red Bull is worthless.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 26, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Redline gets me going like no other.
> 
> I never feel the ephedrine, so I'd saw the Redline works better.
> 
> ...



I think sugar free red bull is ok if you need that boost at work.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 26, 2005)

regular red bull is the shit. If your a college student, and you need to pull an all nighter red bull + French vanilla coffee from dunkin' donuts is your remedy. I did it 3 times, went through a few cans/cups of each. It kept me up and through my last class but I was shot when I got back to the room.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

I like those lo-carb monster drinks, when you really feel like you need a soda...


----------



## uhockey (Oct 26, 2005)

ECA over redline without a doubt, although good cases can be made for MAN's Scorch, Ergopharm's AMP, or our new Basic Cuts.

The beauty of Basic Cuts is that it's very stackable with E.


----------



## Creao (Nov 1, 2005)

Redline did nothing for me except give me an energy boost. IMO it doesn't have very strong fat-burning properties. But the good ol' ECA stack is tried and true.....it's the best weight loss supplement you could ever take IMO.


----------



## BillytK03 (Nov 2, 2005)

I use Ephedra + 1 cup black coffee pre-wo!!!!!!!!!  I stress only on lifting days pre-wo, it powers me thru like no other w/ energy to spare!!!!

I also find it hard to believe that someone can respond to Redline and not ephedra!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2005)

2 cups of coffee and I am joltin through my workout and on the can!


----------



## Northernlights8 (Nov 4, 2005)

ive always wondered but i guess i got it answered on this thread!

Always take the E in the morning on empty stomach before any meal?

so lets say 8am then breakfast at 8:30-9am then before lunch at 12pm then lunch at 12:30-2pm then around 4 or 5 pm to take the last dose before dinner?

this sound pretty good?


----------



## BillytK03 (Nov 5, 2005)

I usually eat 1/2 cup oats (carbs) and 1/2 cup cottage cheese (slow digesting protien) for my prewo meal, then 20-30 min later I will take my ephedra + coffee and hit the gymn.....

I only use the Ephedra 1x a day prior to workout and only on work out days!!


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> du: why 2-3 times a day? why not just before you lift?



medical study has shown that 3 doses a day is optimum for fat loss.  taking ECA before training has no effect on lipolysis but I guess many do it for the added energy that ephedrine provides.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 5, 2005)

I was thinking about when I'm done with my lipo 6 going to and eca stack just too see how it compares and to save maybe 5 bucks or so but my question is I see the recommended dose of "A" is 300mg, well because my wife always forgets we have plenty every time she goes shopping she comes home with a new bottle of aspirin/bayer so you'd think I have stock in it! Well I was think I allready have my "A" taken care of but I see the bayer we have is all 500mg 200mg more than what suggested on here, would I be taking a risk taking the 500mg pills 3x a day?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2005)

Drop the A, using it chronically it lowers test levels.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=6773893&dopt=Abstract


----------



## eastvandan (Nov 6, 2005)

couldn't he use yohimbe in stead of aspirn?


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2005)

yes some use Y instead of A, I haven't tried it yet


----------



## topolo (Nov 7, 2005)

i use ecy and melting point together


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> i use ecy and melting point together




shill.


----------



## BillytK03 (Nov 7, 2005)

if ya really want a thermogenic effect........... take Ephedrine and chase it with a bottle of redline!  

See ya in the E.R.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2005)

My preworkout stack.. for heavy days.. not every day use

50mg Ephedra
400mg caffiene
1000mg Yohimbe (although I wonder how truly potent it is)

VERY good combo.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2005)

ECA stack is best...however, combining them works even better (not for the faint of heart or someone with heart problems!).


----------



## zip (Mar 9, 2006)

Whare can you get ephedrine?  Is animal cuts enough of all three if I didnt want to deal with a bunch of pill bottles?


----------



## gopro (Mar 10, 2006)

zip said:
			
		

> Whare can you get ephedrine?  Is animal cuts enough of all three if I didnt want to deal with a bunch of pill bottles?



Many online stores have VasoPro, which is basically pure ephedrine.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

ECA stack is hands down the best stack to help with cutting fat along with energy. Right now I bought some ephedra and I chase it with coffee and pop an aspirin. Its the cheapest way to go. I bought 50 ephedra pills at 25mg a piece for like 10 bucks.


----------



## sawastea (May 19, 2006)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> What have you had more sucess with, Redline from VPX ( the standard formula not RTD) or the good old fashion ECA Stack (25mg Ephedrine, 250mg Caffine, 300mg Asprin { Dosages I got off this board} )
> Feel free to elaborate on your experiences and favorite.
> Thanks!!



Screw the aspirin...

Ephedrine HCL and caffeine is all you need. If you want to add some 'goodies,' through in some EGCG and nicotine


----------



## sawastea (May 19, 2006)

Aspirin

"Aspirin {salicyclic acid acetate} and it's naturally occurring methyl ester (methyl salicylate)-- found in the leaves of Gaultheria procumbrens and on the bark of Betula lenta-- have long been used as analgesics, anti-inflammatories, antipyretics and recently as anti-coagulants. The "A" portion of ECA, aspirin has been thought of potentiating the thermogenic and lipolytic properties of both ephedrine and caffeine. Recent research seems to contradict this however. At a study at The University of London's Department of Nutrition and Dietetics, 40 women (20 non-obese and 20 obese) were given either ephedrine and caffeine (30 mg and 100 mg) or ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin (30 mg, 100 mg, and 300 mg) post prandially (1050 kJ liquid meal). Using indirect calorimetry, observations were made in all groups every 30 minutes for 160 minutes. There was no significant differences between the groups that received aspirin and the groups that did not. We conclude that aspirin does not potentiate the acute thermic effect of ephedrine and caffeine.6

In another study conducted at King's College in London, it was demonstrated that aspirin does not potentiate the thermogenic response to ephedrine in lean women and only slightly so in obese women.7 The increase seen in this study represented a 1.2 kcal per hour increase in metabolism for lean women and a 2.4 kcal per hour increase in metabolism in obese women over use of ephedrine alone, which over an entire week, would represent less than one ounce of bodyweight. We feel that this is insignificant.7

Based on these two studies, we feel that aspirin and its analogs do not play a substantial role in inducing or increasing thermogenesis and/or lipolysis but they do have the potential to induce SAEs when consumed over long periods of time (e.g. ulceration of the stomach and increases in bleeding times). Therefore, we feel that aspirin and it's analogs should not be used in any thermogenic/lipolytic stack."

6) Horton TJ, Geissler CA. Post-prandial Thermogenesis with Ephedrine, Caffeine and Aspirin in Lean, Predisposed Obese and Non-obese women. Int J Obes Relat Metab Disorder, 1996 Feb;20(2):91-95.
7) Horton TJ, Geissler CA. Aspirin Potentiates the Effect of Ephedrine on the Thermogenic Response to a Meal in Obese but not Lean Women. Int J Obes, 1991 May;15(5):359-366.






Most of the arguements that people make for aspirin state that aspirin extends the thermogenic effects of ephedrine by inhibiting the enzyme cyclooxygenase and therefore decreasing prostaglandin synthesis (why aspirin is an anti-inflammatory). This helps combat one of ephedrine's effects. Ephedrine stimulates the release of norepinephrine, which stimulates the release of adenosine and the synthesis of prostaglandins by the activated tissue. Since aspirin inhibits the synthesis of prostaglandins (1), it is believed it enhances the effect of norepinephrine (the reason why caffeine is included in the stack to combat adenosine). By increasing the amount of norepinephrine one would expect to increase lipolysis. Caffeine achieves this, however in actual studies aspirin as yet to prove the same. One can only hypothesize on why aspirin's effect on prostaglandins does not effect lipolysis.


There have been no studies that I am aware of that show that an ECA stack is more effective than an EC stack. The only studies that have been proven to work are when an ECA stack has been done in a study against a placebo. Couple this information with the effects aspirin has on the stomach (nausea, heartburn, and sometimes bleeding ulcers) one could conclude that the most effective stack would be just Ephedrine and Caffeine.

1. Rawson ES, Clarkson PA. Ephedrine as an ergogenic aid. Performance-enhancing Substances in Sport and Exercise. Ed Bahrke MS, Yesalis CE. Human Kinetics. 2002.


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> My preworkout stack.. for heavy days.. not every day use
> 
> 50mg Ephedra
> 400mg caffiene
> ...


seems pretty strong

*sigh* I wish you could get Ephedrine over here in Australia.


----------



## IwillOutworkYou (May 23, 2006)

ECA, without a single doubt.  Works on a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Debs (Jun 2, 2006)

where can i get ephedra from? ive been on so many different websites i dont know what is best? Is it best to take pure ephedrine tablets and stack with caffeine? (i would like to tone up and lose some fat) Or would you reccommend any other weight loss supplements??


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2006)

Debs said:
			
		

> where can i get ephedra from? ive been on so many different websites i dont know what is best? Is it best to take pure ephedrine tablets and stack with caffeine? (i would like to tone up and lose some fat) Or would you reccommend any other weight loss supplements??



Just get Mega Pro Vaso Pro pure ephedrine and take with 200 mg caffeine tabs 2-3 times per day (25mg E/200mg C 2-3 X pd). Most effective and proven 1-2 combo ever.


----------



## topolo (Jun 3, 2006)

ecy is great


----------

